# Looking for jet collector



## klara55 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,
I'm looking for people who collects jets - I have a Tornado for sale.
If it's not a right place for such notice please let me know.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 3, 2008)

klara55 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for people who collects jets - I have a Tornado for sale.
> If it's not a right place for such notice please let me know.


Try here...

CJAA Message Board - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2008)

How the hell did he come up with a Tornado...?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> How the hell did he come up with a Tornado...?



That's what I was wondering . . . . I didn't know they were already de-milling and selling them. Must be an older IDS.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 8, 2008)

This may interest you then
F2 ZD938
Klara....whats the serial No of yours ?


----------

